
Popular Remington 700 rifle linked to potentially deadly defect (2017) - smacktoward
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/popular-remington-700-rifle-linked-to-potentially-deadly-defects/
======
ntw1103
A defect like that is definitely a serious issue, and if at all prevalent in
the series with the walker trigger, there should be a recall, regardless of
cost to Remmington. It looks like they did the correct recall for the later
model.

What happene is horrendous, and sadly could have been prevented despite the
malfunction.

1\. Always keep a firearm pointed in a safe direction.(Never point a gun at
something you don't intend to shoot/kill)*

2\. Always treat every firearm as if it is loaded, and could fire, even after
you have unloaded it.

3\. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.

4\. Don't let anyone near a gun who doesn't understand and comply with the
above rules.

Those were the rules I was taught. some further explanation can and should be
provided for each of those, but if you follow them, it protects against almost
all accidental discharges, and keeps the intentional ones safer.

* Understanding what a safe direction means is critical.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
IIUC, there is a saying in Russian theater: "Every ten years, an unloaded gun
will fire. Every hundred years, a broomstick will fire." I think it means, be
careful where you point everything, no matter how sure you are that it's
unloaded.

